# Same or different breed…



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

My dog passed away and received many warm words from users here which helped a lot. One thing they told me is to get a new dog which helped them a lot after their loved ones passed away. I had a purebred GSD sable male before. I want to check whether I should get exact same breed & color or choose a different one (or same breed but a female or different color). Please share your thoughts if you have experience in this.

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get what you want in your own time. Everyone grieves differently. Nobody can tell you what you "should" get.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Go for the dog, not the color, and in your own time. Take your time and avoid making a hasty decision.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks for your input. I want to get exact same kind of dog but I'm afraid that'll bring back all the old memory which is unfair to the new one. Don't want to rush to make a decision which I later regret.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

cadavenc said:


> Thanks for your input. I want to get exact same kind of dog but I'm afraid that'll bring back all the old memory which is unfair to the new one. Don't want to rush to make a decision which I later regret.


I think your instincts are good. You will never recreate your previous dog; just getting one that looks the same will set you up for disappointment and possibly resentment when their personality ends up being pretty different. I'd reiterate what wolfy dog said--meet a bunch of dogs, and when you're ready, when you meet one that seems like the one, and you've committed yourself to NOT have any expectations related to similarity with the beloved pet you lost, maybe go for it.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks for the valuable input. Even though my last dog was from a breeder, I plan to visit some local animal shelters and start from there.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

cadavenc said:


> Thanks for the valuable input. Even though my last dog was from a breeder, I plan to visit some local animal shelters and start from there.


One of my trainers said, "If you love a GSD, don't go for a mix as you will always be longing and eventually add the purebred that was your nr.1 choice"


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

You should get out, meet a lot of dogs and when you have an emotional reaction to one, that's your dog. Don't get one because of a sales pitch. We are fortunate that we have several local shelters with great selection and always find a replacement dog. Sometimes we meet a dog and it just isn't 'right' and we know it (not sure how,but we do). My only advice would be not to take a dog you are not sure about but keep in mind you can return a dog if something isn't right. I'm sorry for your loss, it's hard. We have never tried to replace a dog with one that looked them same, they come in all shapes and sizes with different personalities. Besides NO one could replace my best bud Jake. Just the way it is...


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

That helps a lot. Thought that one day I will reunite with my buddy dog at Rainbow Bridge makes me feel better. Same to you all who suffered the same loss before!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

My beloved 11 year old GSD passed 4 years ago...grief and personal circumstances prevented me from getting another dog sooner. I considered getting a lab, corgi, bernese, rottweiller you name it...but when I even thought about it for a remote second I always new I wanted another GSD. GSD's are all i have ever had since childhood into adulthood(except for a wonderful childhood Collie).GSD"s ar emy heart. I have a wonderful pup( 8months old). He looks nothing like my previous GSD and his personality is very different(great temperament though). Im happy about that. I agree with previous post that a rescue from a reputable GSD Rescue organixation can be a great option or fostering/volunteering can help heal the heart and its a great way to be around other GSD lovers. Take care and I am very sorry about your loss.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I might not be the best example of dealing with a lost dog... Ole Sr. died almost 2 years ago. Every once in a while I still wake up at night reaching behind me with my leg to feel where he is. He always slept in a great big lump in the crook behind my knees.

As soon as I pick my head up in confusion, I notice Ole Jr. looking at me curiously from the floor under the windows. He always sleeps on the floor beside my bed under the window. Whenever he lifts his head and looks at me I see the batman silhouette against the window and immediately know he is there.

They are very different dogs. One will never replace the other. But I do seamlessly shift from sad thoughts to happy memories with the help of Ole Jr.

I am a second-generation Norwegian American. All four of my great-grandpas, and a couple of uncles, were named Ole. I decided to go with Ole for my dog's name


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

Still remember when my teacher told me "if you want to feel unconditional love, get a German Shepherd" many years ago. I followed his words and realized he is right: I felt it in my heart...


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I did a strange thing after losing a byb GSD to hip dysplasia at 6 months; got a new (better bred) pup immediately and name her the same (Mara) so that pup could live on through her. That dog was fantastic.


----------



## anarcee (Oct 21, 2020)

Trust your instincts and you will find the perfect dog for you. My last 2 dogs looked exactly the same but were completely different in personality.
It's been 3 years and I am still looking for the right dog.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I lost my service dog suddenly on Wednesday and had a deposit on Valor on Thursday.

The puppy love helps me recover I guess.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I considered different breeds but GSD is the only breed I know well so I didn’t feel I had the capacity to start learning something completely knew at the moment. We could not get a black dog for the reasons stated, and got a different line so there are no similarities. 

My current dog is as different as day and night from me previous dog but he is so full of life and so happy, he keeps me moving and have fun. He is really my husband’s dog and this works well for me.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

David Winners said:


> I lost my service dog suddenly on Wednesday and had a deposit on Valor on Thursday.
> 
> The puppy love helps me recover I guess.


What's the full name of your breeder? I'd like to check it out if possible. Thanks!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I lost my service dog suddenly on Wednesday and had a deposit on Valor on Thursday.
> 
> The puppy love helps me recover I guess.


Likewise. i never wait too long to get another pup. Helps me to get over the grief quicker.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i think that when you’re ready you’re ready….. and when you connect with a dog, you connect with that dog. breed color gender and all that won’t matter. or at least is hasn’t for me. it’s a different dog, and i’m very much aware of that.

i can’t think of any time that a previous dog has had any bearing on a future dog… in the context of helping / easing / accepting the loss and/or avoiding memories or comparisons.

current dog is a small sable GSD(ish), 90% sure my next dog will be a (hopefully) small sable GSD(ish)… simply because that’s what i like. the only reason i’m going back to females is the size preference.

although i will say - after learning that Keystone is a GSD x malinois x cattle dog….. it has opened me up to the possibility of owning one of those (pure) breeds.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Everyone's experience is different, think long and hard and do what is right for you. I had my heart dog, a Corso, and lost him suddenly and far too soon. I couldn't get another, I did look and talk to some breeders.. but it boiled down to the fact that I wasn't ready and would have compared another dog of the same breed to him. I fostered a Dogo after him, and she was a sweet girl but not destined to be with me forever, she moved on to her forever home. Then Finn came along, the current GSD, I didn't go looking.. someone approached me and the timing worked and it felt right. I was a year between the Corso and Finn. I love Finn, he frustrates me and makes me laugh .. somedays he almost pushed me over the edge. I may have even sat on the floor with him once or twice and cried wondering what kind of foolish mistake I'd made. In the end, it was the right decision for me to bring home a puppy who was so different there couldn't ever be a comparison. I will hav eanother Corso someday, but I wasn't ready then.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm touched by so many love stories you shared. The love they gave us is so pure and unconditional (I don't deny there are ups and downs); I wished many times if they could talk and that would be such a wonderful thing.


----------



## Rolling Ragu (Oct 12, 2021)

We had a 4 year break between. Our current puppy doesn't look or act anything like the first. However, I still have to think twice to not call her by the firsts name. I don't like that it, as it feels disrespectful and brings up memories.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

cadavenc said:


> What's the full name of your breeder? I'd like to check it out if possible. Thanks!








Fraserglen Kennels - Ontario German Shepherd Breeders


Fraserglen Kennels Reg’d has been breeding German Shepherds who are “ready” for over 25 years, offering German Shepherd puppies, studs, and females across Ontario & Canada.




fraserglenkennels.com


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Fraserglen Kennels - Ontario German Shepherd Breeders
> 
> 
> Fraserglen Kennels Reg’d has been breeding German Shepherds who are “ready” for over 25 years, offering German Shepherd puppies, studs, and females across Ontario & Canada.
> ...


They looks good. Do they ship across the border?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

cadavenc said:


> They looks good. Do they ship across the border?


Yes, there are ways. I drove to Niagara Falls and picked up Valor and Max, a sibling, for a forum member from Florida. 

If you haven't, you should read this thread.








Carmspack puppy inbound!!!


Tentative name is Valor




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Yes, there are ways. I drove to Niagara Falls and picked up Valor and Max, a sibling, for a forum member from Florida.
> 
> If you haven't, you should read this thread.
> 
> ...


Really nice dog you got there!


----------

